# Trinity Bay Monday



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Planning to launch out of Thompsons and fish Dow, Beasleys and maybe run to the wells.
Will be chunking shrimp and croaker. 
Running a Carolina Skiff 198 DLV.
Looking for 1 maybe 2. Knowledge of this area would be a plus. 
PM if interested.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Still going. Had one reply but no call back number. 
Anyone want to fish?


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

Give me a call, 832-493-1075. My brother and I are looking to go.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Justin League said:


> Give me a call, 832-493-1075. My brother and I are looking to go.


if someone's inviting you to fish on his boat, wouldnt it be more appropriate to call him instead of having him call you?


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Thanks for the life lesson*

Since the original post didn't include a phone number it would be a bit hard to call him. People like you that throw there .02 in and make no sense is the reason lots of people don't post on here.


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> if someone's inviting you to fish on his boat, wouldnt it be more appropriate to call him instead of having him call you?


Well genius unless I'm blind I dont see a phone number in the original post or I would have. But thanks for being an asset to our board.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

read the last sentence of his post.

that's why there's no phone #, "genius".


----------

